# Change it up



## Mstash (Nov 28, 2012)

Want to get away from lead and stay with mono or some other.I want to try Mini divers. Good idea or not. I have never used them. your thoughts. Thanks


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

a little more info on where you plan to fish and what your fishing for would help.

I use 2 of the small dipsy divers on my outriggers when I need to get a couple of extra lines in the water. I fish the central basin of erie and run 6 lite bite slide divers with braid main lines. and I use the small dipsy on 2 outriggers with 15 lb braid so I can get more depth than with mono. then I have 2 downriggers that I use when I have 5 people in the boat. now I do use mono on my rigger rods.

as for not using lead I think the inline weights like from rednekoutfitters.com is the best way to fish if your using inline boards. and I think mono will work just fine with inline boards. but if your using the big planer boards I think the tt 40 or tt 50 with mono should work ok. these are just my opinion but I hope something helps answer your question.

I think the small divers and mono would work ok on the western basin where you don't need to get as deep.
sherman


----------



## Mstash (Nov 28, 2012)

The lake I fish in NC for eyes is uneven bottom and with lead we try to bounce bottom with plugs between 35 and 40 fow. I was thinking I could get to the 40 fow with the mini divers on braid or mono and get away from the lead.We are running 1.8-2.mph. We don't have many flats with a constant depth. 
Thanks


----------

